# Restrepia: let's be honest.



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

For as long as I've been into orchids and vivariums, I've always read/heard that _Restrepia spp. _are great specimens for glass boxes. However, every one I've tried in an enclosure has never made it. They tend to sit frozen in time for quite a while, and then either die or are eventually overtaken by moss, various other epiphytes, etc.

So what's the deal: is this genus really that great for growing in vivaria? Are other people _actually_ having good luck with these guys in their tanks? I'm curious to hear of actual experience folks have had with them.

And, if you have images (in vivs or not)...by all means post them.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

i have good experience with brachypus, muscifera,and antennifera in vivs.Ive posted in viv pics of brachypus and muscifera flowering before



















both in vivs


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

One of my first non jewel orchids I ever kept was a Restrepia trichoglossa specimen. It did quite well. I had it mounted to a piece of tree fern in moss hanging in a temp viv. It did great. I will admit it wasn't a typical viv with frogs but merely just a plant viv for growing stuff until I had a frog viv to put them in.

I had no clue what the heck I was doing but I kept it up high and tried not to let the roots dry out too much. Here's a photo...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

i have elegans, snguinea, and pelyx waiting for my next viv. Im pretty damn confident in them a a good genus for vivs


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, I'm glad to be proven wrong.

What sort of temperatures do you guys have (or have had) them growing in...I assume intermediate to warm?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have two in one of my tanks and plan on adding more after an orchid show near me at the end of the month. The tank that they are in, they are kept a little drier than the rest of the plants and usually my tanks are right around 70-72. The two that I have are almost always in bloom though get very few new leaves. They def. do seem to do better being kept a little bit more on the drier side than most of my other plants.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have read that all like to grow in intermediate temps and shade to bright shade. I don't think any like to dry out so the root zone should stay moist but not be wet all the time. It's funny but all of mine sulked all winter but have all of a sudden burst with new growth. As have most all of my Pleurothallids. I think they will all dislike temperatures over 85F.
I think Jason has posted this before but it's an awesome site for Restrepia.

I just got a R nittiorhyncha and I'm trying it in a terrarium. I suspect it will be too warm though.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I should mention that I understand most to prefer cool temperatures...so I was wondering how warm folks are actually keeping them and still having decent growth and/or blooms. I thought temps might have been a problem for me, but perhaps not.

Keeping the root zone damp is a good tip, Harry--I'm trying to think back, but I'm not sure I ever mounted any of them with much moss around them to hold in moisture, and the roots may have just stayed consistently too dry for their liking and requirements.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> I think Jason has posted this before but it's an awesome site for Restrepia.


Harry or Jason, could you post I link to the site? Thanks
Dave


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Jason, we get it you have a gangrenous thumb GOD! 



frogparty said:


> i have elegans, snguinea, and pelyx waiting for my next viv. Im pretty damn confident in them a a good genus for vivs


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My Photos

Aything under 80 seems to be good. A night drop in temps seems to be appreciated. 
Moist roots is key. Outside vivs, I grow them in clay pots, because I feel the clay keeps their roots cooler than plastic. I have some mounted, but their recent mounts...too early to judge success or failure. 
Skylsdale, give me a little time, and Ill gather some divisions for you to try


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

I find restrepia like air movement across their roots, which are around a moist, but not drenched substrate (sphagnum moss/tree fern etc.) Without it, I find the temperatures and stagnating moisture slowly stagnates and eventually kills the plants.

If your viv is moist/wet nearly all the time try anubias sp. They are not orchids, but generally do better in continuously warm/wet conditions


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Boy does he have a collection. Too bad he is in EU. Does anybody know of a US place/person that will sell divisions?
Dave


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Almost any orchid vendor has a selection of restrepias. They're easy to grow, and they tolerate a wide range of conditions. So, most vendors have them. The ones that come to mind are J&L, Andy's, Marni Turkel, Tropical Orchid Farm, Santa Barbara Orchid Estate, sometimes Mountain Orchids has them, Golden Gate Orchids, White Oak Orchids...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

theres usually even some on ebay. I got my R cuprea off ebay


----------

